# Mary Elizabeth Williams - this lady deserves her own thread



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Feast your ears:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have heard her in Trovatore and Nabucco and will see her as Anna Bolena this fall. She is a true Verdi soprano, with a voice that soars over the orchestra from the much needed strong bottom voice up to C#6. It is a seamless voice with beautiful, non obtrusive vibrato. To my ears her voice is more beautiful than Radvanovski's. I can't believe she is a stranger to the stage of the Met, especially with the dearth of Verdi sopranos today


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful and moving. Too bad we can't hear every note of it. Like Callas and Caballe, she is willing to sing softly. That's rare. Too many of today's singers bellow (and wobble). Has she not sung at the Met?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Mr. Gelb!!!!! Are your listening ears on??


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Talking about Abigaille and singing the slow bit of the big aria. She was incredible!!!!


----------

